# My chicken won't shut up.



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Haha! I've been attacked by a chicken, those sounds bring back memories...
You keep your chicken in the house? Is it a pet chicken?


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

She had 3? and the other two were killed by a fox or coyote, on or the other. She doesn't have a secure pen for them so she brought the remaining one inside until she builds one (if I am remembering correctly)

hahaha I love this video for some reason, I find it so funny. the blblblblblb (how would you spell that i don't know, you all probably think im retarded now) sound you made was hilarious! kind of did sound like her.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

kassandra, good memory. Yes, Losech, she is inside due to circumstances beyond my control. Chickens do not do well by themselves. They need a flock. Leaving her outside alone will stress her out. Leaving her in the coop she was in will probably lead to her death because now that *&^*#@$ fox knows chickens live here. So, to save her stupid life, I keep her inside (for now). I am going crazy though. I change the paper in her cage 3-4 times a day and deal with her sass. She is clearly not happy in here. She wants to forage. It makes me feel that much more sorry for factory chickens that live either in tiny cages or cramped, stuffy buildings. It is obvious that their natural instincts of foraging mean they were not meant to live in tiny confines spaces. I am hoping my husband can finish building her new coop but I am not holding my breath. He has a long list of things to do...on his own time apparently. Oh if only I knew how to do things like build. 

And yeah, I talk to the chicken. Both in English and chicken talk. lol. I should be committed.


----------

